# how to calculate dry from wet weight



## Relentless999

I manicured the crap out of two plants.. after manicuring them and cutting them into buds, 1 plant weighed like 190g and the other like 78g, wet of course..
last time I had 3 lowlife hindu kush weigh in a 22g wet, manicured, and it dried out to a little over 4g..
how do u calculate?  or would it not be correct since Ive cut them into buds and manicured?

thanks!


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Relentless999 

65%-75% of the wet weight is water.

If you watered before harvest it will weigh more (because the plant is hydrated) than if you stopped watering 3 days before the harvest.

So the hydrated plant will lose more water and weight than the dehydrated plant.


eace:


----------



## StoneyBud

I feed and water right up to harvest time and have tracked my wet/dry ratio for about the last 20 crops.

Keep in mind that I remove ALL stems from my weed. Even the little ones. I end up with *literally* nothing but bud.

I weigh my harvested plants with the main branches still intact. It's how I hang them to dry.

My one month cured, nothing but buds, weighs 1/8th of my wet plants just before drying, while still on the branches.

Works that way on every crop I have.

Since everyone has different methods they use for considering "Wet" weight and "Dry" weight, it's difficult to estimate another persons crop without having them duplicate your process.

If you follow my method, you'll get about 1/8th of your wet weight after curing. That's 12.5%


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Hi R999...

4g dry from 22g wet gives you a dry weight of about an 18% of the original total.  I've heard figures of closer to 15%-20% as being the average dry weight percentage and you're smack dab in the middle of that...

All you do is multiply 4g x 100 (represents percentage) and then divide the 400 by 22g and that gives you 18%...  It sounds to me like the ol' ballpark eyeball estimate is pretty darned accurate after all...

Peace!


----------



## Locked

I always figure on 75% being water weight...but like Stoney said a lot has to do with the individual who is doing the manicuring and drying...


----------



## Relentless999

thx guys. ill let ya know how they turn out!


----------

